

Show HN: Windwalker – A Modern PHP Framework - asika32764
http://windwalker.io/

======
deweller
To the owner: there is a significant typo under "Fully Decoupled"

> Windwalker packages are very cohesion

You probably meant to say that they are decoupled.

------
greggh
You lost me at Joomla. It has been one of the worst CMS's and most easily
exploited codebases of the last decade. Why on earth would anyone base
anything on Joomla?

------
techaddict009
Sorry I am noob here but since I am PHP enthu wanted to know what is exact
difference between Windwalker and Laravel?

Why should one prefer Windwalker?

~~~
asika32764
It is a good question. I can't tell you which is better than the other.
Laravel is a good framework. Currently Laravel will be a good choice since it
has a big ecosphere and support.

We create Windwalker just because we want a high performance framework with a
bundle system like Symfony, we don't love too many static Facades in Laravel.
And we all familiar to Joomla style for a long time.

I believe developers will choose what they like or familiar to, not for the
one which is more powerful.

But there is still something Windwalker do better than others, please see:
[http://windwalker.io/about/features.html](http://windwalker.io/about/features.html)

And you can also consider Windwalker packages if you think it is useful, for
example, if you want to use Blade out of Laravel, Windwalker Renderer will
help you: [https://github.com/ventoviro/windwalker-
renderer](https://github.com/ventoviro/windwalker-renderer)

------
shinta42
Since these developers are from Taiwan, English is prob not their first
language.

------
Youpinadi
There is also a typo in lors of examples: controller: Flower\Controlelr\Sakura

------
asika32764
Thanks everyone for reporting typo, we're fix it soon.

------
leo_santagada
a typo: "cost long time"

also I think "Inspired From" feels wrong, but I'm not a native speaker so I'm
not sure.

